# Selling Piano Pictures to Piano Stores?



## iflynething (Nov 21, 2006)

My dad was just thinking some of my shots might be good enough to see if a piano store would want to buy just to put in their store.

I don't know if they would want to but it's just a though.

I have almost 100 different shots of my piano at different shots and with different lighting and stuff. Here are a couple that he was thinking were pretty good.

~Michael~

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Nov 21, 2006)

sales tip for ya.....why dont you find some piano stores, find the owners, set up a brief meeting.....DONT bring any shots to sell, but ask them some questions and see if you can uncover a NEED for your photography first?


----------



## iflynething (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah that would make sense. Why bring "merchandise" when they might not need it anyways.

I'm not THAT business savy (I do own my own lawn business) but I'm only 17 and just need some money for Flying Lessons.

Thanks for the help though. I will look around and see what I can find out

~Michael~


----------



## markc (Nov 22, 2006)

Personally, I'd bring a portfolio. Unless you have something to show them, you might not get a second meeting. If you show them what you have, you might get their attention. Otherwise they can just write you off as a wannabe. Even if they don't want what you have specifically, having examples of your work is a good idea, I think.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 22, 2006)

How about this?...Don't try to sell the images *TO* the piano store...try to sell the photos *IN* the piano store.  

Get some of them blown up and put into nice frames and ask if the store will display them for you.  Piano store customers are probably more likely to buy than the actual store.  It's a win-win...you get to display and sell your photos...and the store gets nice piano art work to enhance their store.  

They may want a piece of the action (10-20-30% ?)...but that's something you can arrange with them.


----------



## markc (Nov 22, 2006)

Good idea. 30% isn't unreasonable compared to galleries. Don't expect them to move fast, though. The customers won't be there with buying pictures already in mind. I'd go for the direct sale first, but if they aren't interested, this is a good second-chance.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Nov 22, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> How about this?...Don't try to sell the images *TO* the piano store...try to sell the photos *IN* the piano store.
> 
> Get some of them blown up and put into nice frames and ask if the store will display them for you. Piano store customers are probably more likely to buy than the actual store. It's a win-win...you get to display and sell your photos...and the store gets nice piano art work to enhance their store.
> 
> They may want a piece of the action (10-20-30% ?)...but that's something you can arrange with them.


 

I like the way you think.


----------



## craig (Nov 23, 2006)

Big Mike (as always) has a good idea. Also I would approach piano manufacturers as well. They may want the photos in a brochure or something. Problem is that photographing pianos is fairly high end work.


----------



## emogirl (Dec 4, 2006)

Yup, Mike has good advice....always bring a portfolio...in fact, bring an image framed and signed, ready to go right into the store..expect a commission of 20-30% to the store, and price accordingly.


----------



## digital flower (Dec 4, 2006)

Technically those are electronic keyboard images and not a piano. Most of the stores sell the keyboards also but they will know the difference. The lighting and composition on your photos are very nice :thumbup: I think you should consider cloning out a few things (like the dimple in the key in #4, and the drum symbols on #1. I think I would also do the buttons in the background on #3.) These minor things can get bigger if you blow up the photos.


----------



## iflynething (Dec 5, 2006)

Well I think I'll just have to look around. I don't know of any places near me but there are a couple in the city below me.

But it would be nice to get some sold. I used to just cut grass in the summer but now since it's getting colder I can't really do that and I need to make that extra money. 

Now pricing accordingly. I wouldn't know where to start with that. What are piano pictures going for these days? I actually have never seen piano pictures for saleso I don't know.

Thanks so much for the advice. I have a couple like I said that I really like and would blow up.

What is too big to take in there 8x10....5x7 or bigger? smaller?

Thanks again

~Michael~


----------



## ZyxKor (Dec 7, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> How about this?...Don't try to sell the images *TO* the piano store...try to sell the photos *IN* the piano store.
> 
> Get some of them blown up and put into nice frames and ask if the store will display them for you.  Piano store customers are probably more likely to buy than the actual store.  It's a win-win...you get to display and sell your photos...and the store gets nice piano art work to enhance their store.
> 
> They may want a piece of the action (10-20-30% ?)...but that's something you can arrange with them.



Damn dude, that's like an sales epiphany or something.  :hail: I think someone's been reading Jeffery Gitomer's books. 

That really is a great idea. That could work out for any specialist store. I think that might just be paying for some new toys - once I learn how to take a good photo.


----------



## digital flower (Dec 10, 2006)

Please post back if you go to any stores. I would like to hear what they have to say. 

Just don't go here (Wilmington, Delaware):


----------

